# Audi A3 Votex !!!



## 3harts (Feb 12, 2003)

Audi A3 Votex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (3harts)*

Beautiful.
Can't wait until it comes to the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the pics, m8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (Tadd)*

Yes, please!


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (Tadd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tadd* »_Beautiful.
Can't wait until it comes to the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the pics, m8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WHAT







the US is getting the Audi A3







Must be nice


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (Honda's #1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda's #1* »_
WHAT







the US is getting the Audi A3







Must be nice









Eventually.
Well, buy one and drive it back to Canada. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ii dtmracer ii (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (3harts)*

holy sh!t..........that looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!
now i'm thinking about trading my car in for that beast!!!!!!!


----------



## TANGINA337 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (ii dtmracer ii)*

for sure i'm gonna trade my 337 in for an A3, psshhh!


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (DA PUN!)*


----------



## joserchacon (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (Honda's #1)*

Relax you Canucks are getting them too and if your lucky you'll get them in a 3-door not like us we only will get a 5 door.


----------



## whodeani (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (joserchacon)*

The only thing now is will it have a motor to go with the style.. 
140 and 150 hp isn't going to cut it.. And the 250hp... it that too much weight in the front of the car.. much like what the R32..????


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (3harts)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (3harts)*

Anyone got these pics in high res?


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (the pik)*

Check here:
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...20-S3


----------



## davidmann (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (daniel.ramirez)*

Well I have this car......New A3 2.0 TDI in brilliant black..and exactly the same body kit......Wheels on order.
Wanna see some pics?
http://www.david-mann.com/image3- 
http://www.david-mann.com/image1-
http://www.david-mann.com/image2-
http://www.david-mann.com/image4-
http://www.david-mann.com/image5-
http://www.david-mann.com/image6-
http://www.david-mann.com/image7-
Post replies if u like em plz.....so i kno they are being viewed or not.....High bandwidth server.......56k users may take some time as they were taken by my digital cmaera at home once polished


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (davidmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidmann* »_Well I have this car......New A3 2.0 TDI in brilliant black..and exactly the same body kit......Wheels on order.
Wanna see some pics?
http://www.david-mann.com/image3- 
http://www.david-mann.com/image1-
http://www.david-mann.com/image2-
http://www.david-mann.com/image4-
http://www.david-mann.com/image5-
http://www.david-mann.com/image6-
http://www.david-mann.com/image7-
Post replies if u like em plz.....so i kno they are being viewed or not.....High bandwidth server.......56k users may take some time as they were taken by my digital cmaera at home once polished



















































I'm speechless... simply beautiful.
And big thanks for the hi-res pics!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We need more interior pics please.








Audi better bring this over here.


----------



## davidmann (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (GTIfreak)*

Thankyou...I will get more interior pics for tomorrow. You must be the only person that viewed it. Thanks for the reply, its much appreciated.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (3harts)*

i reallly hope that the A3 3 door comes


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (davidmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidmann* »_Well I have this car......New A3 2.0 TDI in brilliant black..and exactly the same body kit......Wheels on order.
Wanna see some pics?
http://www.david-mann.com/image3- 
http://www.david-mann.com/image1-
http://www.david-mann.com/image2-
http://www.david-mann.com/image4-
http://www.david-mann.com/image5-
http://www.david-mann.com/image6-
http://www.david-mann.com/image7-
Post replies if u like em plz.....so i kno they are being viewed or not.....High bandwidth server.......56k users may take some time as they were taken by my digital cmaera at home once polished








That's beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
AUDI - SEND US THE 3-DOOR!!! FORGET THAT P.O.S. 5-DOOR. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## davidmann (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (Grimnebulin)*

Thankyou very much...News pics coming later on......its really torquey and the diesel engine is silent and the turbo whistles like hell at 1700 revs.....


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (davidmann)*

I love this car so much that I downloaded your images and renamed them (*.jpg) so that I could see them! It was worth the effort.
I generally don't love black cars, but the new A3 is beautiful in black. I'm jealous of your ride, but hopefully that will end next year when we have one of our very own in the driveway!!








D'nardo


----------



## reminiz (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 Votex !!! (davidmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidmann* »_Well I have this car......New A3 2.0 TDI in brilliant black..and exactly the same body kit......Wheels on order.
Wanna see some pics?
http://www.david-mann.com/image3- 
http://www.david-mann.com/image1-
http://www.david-mann.com/image2-
http://www.david-mann.com/image4-
http://www.david-mann.com/image5-
http://www.david-mann.com/image6-
http://www.david-mann.com/image7-
Post replies if u like em plz.....so i kno they are being viewed or not.....High bandwidth server.......56k users may take some time as they were taken by my digital cmaera at home once polished

this is the first time I've seen or heard of this car, and those pics are really nice man. I just found a new loved hatch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

